# Please Critique Everything



## Stilhnt (Feb 21, 2018)

I was wondering if I could get some correction on my form. I think my draw length may be a little too short but I could be wrong. The problem I have is that I usually hover under the target and cannot bring the bow back up for the life of me. So I usually start above the target and shoot as my shot falls down through the bull's eye. Obviously causing target panic. I switch from a trigger release to a back tension which has actually helped me tremendously with staying on target because of the fact that it requires me to bring my shoulder blades together. Please see attached photos of my form. I do not have the back tension release in these pics though. May or may not make a difference. Also, should the arrow be shorter in relation to the bow? 
Thanks!












































Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Stilhnt (Feb 21, 2018)

Another










Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Shogun1 (Jan 31, 2015)

Looks like you are leaning back 
But it also looks like your bow shoulder is collapsed on the level shot. 

Looks like you have the general idea about shooting angles up and down … but compare the arrow to shoulder “gap” between shooting down and shooting up. It looks like for the upward shot that you are raising your arm in relation to your level shot form. 

For the moment leave the arrow length alone. Get the rest of your form ironed out first and then adjust arrow length if needed. NOTE: if you are going shoot broadheads, you’re going to want to have those blades FORWARD of your fingers.


----------



## Stilhnt (Feb 21, 2018)

Lots of good points. I'll definitely be working on my form. In the meantime, I did some research. Found out that my arm spand minus 15, divided by 2, is a little more than 28.5" which is an inch longer than what my bow is set at. 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Enticer (Sep 6, 2005)

Definitely doesn't look short to me. Bow arm is Hyper extended and you are leaning backwards a little.


----------



## Stilhnt (Feb 21, 2018)

Here are some updates pics. I feel like I fixed my posture. I put a 28.5 mod in. So here's an inch longer than what it was









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Flyinhawaiian (Nov 2, 2018)

Kind of hard to critique when you are only photographing from the waist up…you need full length photos, but from what is showing, the inside of your bow arm elbow should be rotated perpendicular to the floor (you are currently parallel), and you have too much bow hand resting along the side of your grip. Your contact (pressure point) should be the base of the thumb pad, and nothing past your life line on your bow hand should be making contact with your riser. This means tilting the bow hand knuckles outward more at a 45 degree angle. Your shoulders should be low and level, and they appear to be quite bunched up. In the earlier photos it appeared as if your draw arm elbow was not fully drawn in line behind your arrow, but a little short. Hard to tell. Need proper pictures to critique. If you look at other threads, Nuts & Bolts has guidelines for proper critique photography…full length, camera straight across from archer, with camera held level. He goes into great detail. If you post pictures of that quality, I’m sure he would have a very thorough and detailed critique for you.


----------

